# Smashed world casting call - finally running



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2002)

History:
A couple of centuries ago, the world was a happy place. All humans, elves and dwarves lived together in peace and nobody was rejected from anything because of his profession or race.
Then the undead came. They swiped over the lands, destroying almost everything. The civilized races got almost destroyed in the war but were able to retreat to a secluded valley surrounded by mountains. The valley vasn't perfect, but it kept everybody alive.
Wizards and psions tried to find a way to drive the undead away as the clerics and paladins prayed forgiving from their deities. Fighters and barbarians tried to fight back the lands they had held as the druids and rangers tried to make the land they had prosper. Monks secluded themselves to the mountains, hoping that if they don't care about the undead, they don't care about them. The arts of tale-telling have all but disappeared, and they don't hold the magical feeling they used to. Rogues went underground, trying to evade all that was happening.
The factions started blaming each other for the fact that the undead had come and taken over all the land. A bitter war started.
The war resulted in the land beeing almost destroyed, leaving burned soil and almost no water. The factions formed their own kingdoms: fighters and barbarians to the northern part of the valley, wizards and psions to the south, clerics and paladins to the east and druids and rangers to the west. 
In the middle of the valley resides a lake. A river to each kingdom runs from it, giving the necessary water for life. The kingdom of rogues resides somewhere under the lake in hidden tunnels.


Game info:
This game will be co-DMed by me and GWolf and the world is of our own design. We are looking for players, optimally 5 or six.
The races available are human, elf and dwarf.
Classes available are barbarian, cleric, druid, fighter, monk, paladin, psion, ranger, rogue and wizard.
Multiclassing is only allowed within own kingdom (i.e fighter/barbarian, cleric/paladin etc.) except in the case of rogues who can multiclass to one kingdom (and should to not blow their cover).
We are hoping for one character from each of the kingdoms but that is not totally necessary.
Character generation info when I have time to talk with GWolf.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 29, 2002)

*Let the Games Begin*

Characters Are Level 4. 4,000gp starting gold no item over 1,500. 80 points to put into stats.


----------



## kaboom (Mar 29, 2002)

if I can, I'll join.

80 point buy? Or 80 points to put into stats that start at 3?


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 29, 2002)

Do you really think that 4 levels is enough to properly represent the high-powered PC's that would be the leaders (or representatives) of their entire kingdoms?

I'd be pleased to represent the cleric/paladin faction, with a big mad-on to eradicate the deathless abominations from the face of the land, but it would be more realistic (and fun, i think), if we tried just one In-Character game with higher-level PC's.

What do you think?
Is there a reason why you want to keep it low?
If we go up to around 8th-10th, we can have interesting PrC's that not many of us get the chance to play.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 29, 2002)

Points  to but in that start at 3, and your characters are not rulers of the kingdoms.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 29, 2002)

I am interested in playing...I would be glad to cover the druid/ranger kingdom.

ok...so your six stats start all at 3.  We have 80 points to use to raise the stats?  Is there a cap?


----------



## kaboom (Mar 29, 2002)

I'll grab the Wizard/psion kingdom.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 29, 2002)

so what kind of representing are we going to do for our kingdoms?

What kind of adventure do you guys want to have?
Low-fantasy?
That's being done a LOT in the IC Adventures.

If we up the power of the PC's, wouldn't a more epic saga unfold, and it would give us some actual power with which we may be able to affect the outcomes of the war, etc.

Again, is there a particular requirement that you guys want to satisfy by keeping the levels low in this epic-sounding custom world?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2002)

you're going to be the 'faces in the crowd' so to say. You are anybody and yet you are YOU. (Wow, that sound good, gotta use this more often )

Technology is pre-firearms, but a profesional could come up with explosives.

Maximum ability score before racial adjustments is 18.

Good that you asked Reapersaurus, I forgot to put this in the starting post because I made that up as I wrote it:
The biggest reason for this is to see the characters grow and evolve. You are not 'representatives' of your kingdom, you are a person who, for one reason or another is bored to the warring amongs the races.
Likeminded people tend to gather together, so it is in this case also. You are people from all the kingdoms and you have decided that you nedd more, more than just the infinite fighting that helps in no way to rid the world of the undead plague. You have decided to go out of the valley other call 'the whole world' and form your own kingdom, kingdom where prejudice against your profession does not exist.


----------



## dagger (Mar 29, 2002)

What about prestige classes?


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * You are people from all the kingdoms and you have decided that you nedd more, more than just the infinite fighting that helps in no way to rid the world of the undead plague. You have decided to go out of the valley other call 'the whole world' and form your own kingdom, kingdom where prejudice against your profession does not exist. *



While I'm sure you don't need my creative observations, may I offer a couple:

The concept of a world where all the people but US are totally blinded by racism and tradition (not thinking for themselves at all) strains my credulity.

Why would anyone have a problem with paladins, for example?
I can see them being a bit put out by their extreme goody-goodyness, but unless the whole kingdom is LN, there wouldn't be too much not to like.
And how could the fighters and barbarians have THAT much conflict with druids and rangers?

The classes in 3E aren't exactly diametrically opposed enough to (in my mind) support such a polar conflict.

And here's the real cincher:
IF the people are that entrenched, that they just hate and die and kill the other kingdoms just because they've been taught that, and that's the way it's always been.....    
than HOW the heck can 5 people really change blind intolerance like that?

In my eyes, it would take but 2 things that could really change that kind of world:
1) Time. Cultural beliefs take generations to weed out. People really don't change their core beliefs on their own.  Unless....
2) We REALLY are heroic figures, that band together, and perform very great deeds by working together, thereby showing everyone quite dramatically how wrong their current thinking is.

That would require quite high levels.
At least mid-level PC's, which is why I'm asking....

Hopefully these ideas help spurn creativity ...?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

First of all, there is no racism, just professionism (sp?). It has been wrought out by human (and, in this case: elf and dwarf) nature's tendency to shift blame to somebody else. This post is a good example: I'm shifting the blame on human nature.

What began as blaming and occasional insulting has, during the centuries, become open hostilities among the kingdoms.

You are not the only ones to see the meaningfulnes of the situation. But, you are the only ones to actually talk to others from other kingdoms. You see, every kingdom thinks, that one of the others has taken their water, their properous lands etc. This has been told to many people since they were young, others have been targets of prejudice by those who were taught.

There have been adventurers in the valley before, they were like you and left to seek better fortunes. But none have returned to tell what they saw outside so it is thought that they died. But what if they didn't die? What if they already have formed kingdoms outside the mountainrange? THAT is what you need to know. And maybe, just maybe, you can do it too...
(This thread has inspired me, it seems. I don't remember writing this long posts, so that means I really care. Even thought we talked about this the first time at Sunday, IIRC)

The level isn't really under my decision as GWolf was the 'father' of this idea and so deserves some rights to do as he wishes, I'll just enjoy myself on the plot side of DMing.


----------



## perivas (Mar 30, 2002)

I've come to answer your casting call and am interested in joining the group.  Call me dumb, but I'm still a little unclear on the ability score assignment system which we will be using.  Is it a) 80 ability score points added to a minimum of three, whereby each player will have a total of 98 between all their ability scores (an average of 16.33), b) 80 ability score points with a minimum of three, whereby each player will have a total of 80 between all their ability scores (an average of 13.33) or c) a point-buy system where stats start at three and cost one point per ability score increase up to 14, two points from 14 to 16 and three points from 16 to 18 (an average of 15 to 16, where an 18 will cost you twenty-one points)?

Regardless, I would be proud to represent the wizards/psions.  BTW, is there an adjustment to be made for the psions or are they by the book?  (In my experience, they're underpowered without any adjustment).  What about sorcerors?  Are monks allowed to multiclass at all?


----------



## GWolf (Mar 30, 2002)

*Ok Clarifaction*

Per, It is letter b. Each stat starts at 3 and you can add 72 points from there. The reason not many venture outside is that the fact the world is swarming with undead. Humans lost the undead war, and now war among themselves for the remaining lands.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

> BTW, is there an adjustment to be made for the psions or are they by the book? (In my experience, they're underpowered without any adjustment). What about sorcerors? Are monks allowed to multiclass at all?



The psion is not adjusted in any way outside the book (atleast, we haven't yet made any adjustments but might do), but the 'psionics is different' variant is in use with a slight mod: elves get their bonus against psionic charms as compulsions, dwarves get their bonus against all psionic effects. The simple guide is the if the bonus just says 'magical' it also affect psionics, if 'arcane' or 'divine' magic, it doesn't.
We haven't completely agreed on what sources we will be using in addition to the core books and PsiHB, but I think if you pass any psionic feats and/or powers by us, we might allow them. But didn't kaboom already sign in for wizard/psion?

Sorcerers don't exist, as don't psychic warriors or bards. There is no real reason for this.

Heh... hadn't thought of the monk part at all, will have to talk with GWolf about that.



> What about prestige classes?



 This question slipped me the last time I was answering questions.
Prestige classes will be available, but we haven't yet decided what sources in addition to the corebooks to use so the list of what PrCs are available isn't nailed down yet.



> Humans lost the undead war, and now war among themselves for the remaining lands.



 I believe you just forgot to mention elves and dwarves.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

More info:
The books in use are PHB,DMG,MM, all class books, OA, Psionic Handbook, Manual of The Planes. Also, if you have a book that has material that you really want to use, just ask if either of us has it and if you can use the material or, if neither has it, send the material to us and we'll see if it will be allowed.

On psions: They are proficient with one martial weapon of choice, which can't be of size larger than the psion. (So no greatsword wielding psions without taking a feat for it) Also, psychic combat is dropped.

Also, in the non-spellcasting kingdoms, there are nearly none spellcasters and consequently nobody able to enchant magic weapons. To make up for this lack, weapon- and armorsmiths have developed the skills to make their weapons almost as good as magic: they are able to produce weapons upto +2 enchantment (These weapons operate exactly as magic weapons except the only special ability they can have is _Keen_)

Monks can multiclass to any class from the kingdoms but their normal restriction still applies.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 31, 2002)

I am really be interested in joining the group. Having a NG Druid that (like most if not all druids) feels that the undead need to be destroyed and irradicated should be more than welcome in a storyline like this . I really hope I can join your crusade .


I was also wondering if the use of Great Scimitars will be allowed, so that the druid may have a good melee weapon. If it is allowed, what damage should it deal(it dealt 4d4 in 1st addition AD&D). I do realize a weapon profficiency feat will be required(whether it is martial or exotic I am unsure). If it isn't allowed, then it isn't any big deal, just wondering.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 31, 2002)

If you are going to do the druid then I'll change my char to a monk...(I was going to do the druid...but I'm fine with changing)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2002)

Let's see who we have already:
*Kaboom:* has taken psion/wizard
*Darkwolf:* first said druid/ranger but changed to monk. DW, you have the right to play a druid instead of Zack2216 as you made your reservation first, but its your choice
*Perivas* would've liked psion/wizard, but kaboom came first
*Zack2216* would've liked druid/ranger, but Darkwolf was there first (but he has said he will change to monk, need affirmation on here)
*Reapersaurus* has shown interest but hasn't chosen a kingdom

The kingdoms of cleric/paladin and fighter/barbarian are still unchosen. Nobody has yet wanted to play a rogue.

Also, the reason for such a low level is to keep you from going to the front line of kingdom vs. kingdom battles, as that is not the main element of the story (of course, if you really want to get killed, you can go battle the other kingdoms).


----------



## kaboom (Mar 31, 2002)

If someone else wants to play the psion/wizards, then I'll swich to the cleric/paladins.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 31, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I'd be pleased to represent the cleric/paladin faction, with a big mad-on to eradicate the deathless abominations from the face of the land, but it would be more realistic (and fun, i think), if we tried just one In-Character game with higher-level PC's. *



From my first post in the thread.

Go ahead and take the cleric/paladin faction, kaboom.
It's yours.
 - I don't think I'll have time to play another game, and I was really hoping to have a more high-level game, since there's so many that are low level currently.

Sounds like an interesting game, and I hope you all have a great time with the world!


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 31, 2002)

ok...I'll swap to monk...I think I have an idea...is there a item or something I could eventually get that will allow me to do damage to DR monsters...because that is the big thing that keeps me away from monks.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 31, 2002)

damn...I was gonna snatch up the cleric.....oh well....now I'll have to think more on what I wanna play...but I do wanna be in on this..


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2002)

Sorry reaper that I missed that you volunteered to cleric/paladin. And even more sorry to see you leave. 

According to the posts after my last, here is the list of players.
*Kaboom:* Playes cleric/paladin kingdom
*Darkwolf:* Playes a monk
*Perivas:* Playes psion/wizard
*Zack2216:* Playes druid/ranger
And *Rathan* wants to play

Of the main kingdoms, only fighter/barbarian is unchosen. Also, nobody has chosen to play a rogue.

Darkwolf, monks gain the _Ki Strike_ ability at level 10, which allows them to ignore damage reduction. This ability starts from +1 and ends up at +3 (the monk does not get bonus to attack or damage, just the ability to ignore DR)
Also, in Sword & Fist, there are _Amulets of Mighty Fists_. They give an enchantment bonus to attack and damage for unarmed attacks.
Also, fists are considered natural weapons for the purpose of _(Greater) Magic Fang_ spell.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 31, 2002)

I know about the ki strike...but with fighting undead...DR will be breathing down our throats a lot earlier than lvl 10...maybe the friendly druid will take a lot of magical fangs to help...character should be here shortly to verify if I understand what you are doing stat wise...also how is hp figured?


----------



## kaboom (Mar 31, 2002)

Are the gods standerd (grayhawk) or homebrew?


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 31, 2002)

for animal companions/pally rides: what animals do we have access to? The setting makes it appear that the druid companion list seems somewhat limited. Do I have access to any animal in the monster manual or is there a list. Also, I don't have the Masters of the wild book so I might need some info from it.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 1, 2002)

Standard pantheon from the PHB.

Paladins can get their standard mounts as explained in the sidebar.

Druids can choose animal companions upto their level in HD and may choose any animal, using common sense (so no polar bears or whales at the valley) If you want to ask, I'll be happy to answer. And Gwolf will propably also.


----------



## GWolf (Apr 1, 2002)

*I am Here*

Sorry I haven't been posting much but to let everyone know I am doing a great deal of behind the scences work on the game


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 1, 2002)

I was wondering, would I be able to use a size large sickle(it would deal 2d6 and require 2 hands)? of course i would need a weapon profficiency, but i was just wondering(wishful thinking).


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 1, 2002)

I'll ask the question again since no one saw it.

How is hp figured?


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Apr 1, 2002)

I would like to play a rogue.  This will be my first online game, so I will learn as I go.

I will begin creating a character and wait for further instructions.


----------



## perivas (Apr 1, 2002)

At this point in time, do we just submit characters via email?  BTW, I thought that it wasn't important that we had individuals from every kingdom and that it was just a nicety.

I was also under the impression that the rogue was to be a secret choice.  Hmm.  Anyhow, due to your restrictions regarding items, I believe that no one will be starting with any sort of magical weapon.  What about arrows, bolts, sling bullets or darts?  What if we get less than 50, on a pro-rata basis, it would cost less than 2000gp...or is there a strong reason to ban magical weapons on your part?

In addition, an earlier post leads me to believe that only the cleric/paladin and druid/ranger factions will be entitled to curative potions.  Is this correct?  (If this is true, whoever ends up playing those classes, get some with your starting cash for your own sakes.)

Should we be buying or saving some cash for horses/mounts with our starting monies, as it seems like we will be traveling out of the valley shortly?

BTW, I believe that during the clarification of ability scores determination, there was an arithmetic mistake made.  If minimum scores start at 3, each player should then get 62 (not 72) score points to add to his/her ability scores (i.e., 3x6 = 18; 18 + 62 = 80).


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 1, 2002)

Argh. I really like the 90 points to put into whatever.

And another thing, I was wondering what feats my druid should have. I usually play a combat (melee) oriented druid. I don't want to mess this character up so I was wondering if you guys had any tips or possible feats.


----------



## perivas (Apr 1, 2002)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> *Argh. I really like the 90 points to put into whatever.
> 
> And another thing, I was wondering what feats my druid should have. I usually play a combat (melee) oriented druid. I don't want to mess this character up so I was wondering if you guys had any tips or possible feats. *




Well, let's be realistic.  But whenever I've played in a campaign where everyone has high ability scores, the fighter is usually eclipsed in all manners.  Let's face it...if we have an average stat of 15, the fighter would be worthless.  Part of the reason for lower stats is to let the fighter be the fighter, when people are under pressure to sacrafice physical stats to have a good primary stat for their class, it lets the fighter shine in his/her area of expertise.  After all, everyone with a 18 str and an 18 con would be a good fighter, even without the class.  Without high stats, the clerics/druids/mages/bards have the spend their points on a mental trait and will not be able to have their cake and eat it too.

It's probably best for everyone to keep to the 80 points total for this reason.  I personally believe that 80 points may already be too much (from a DM point of view).  It usually takes extra work to beef up the monsters from the MM adequately to pose a challenge for players in a game of high stats.  So that's why I appreciate using lower stats when I DM or when I'm a player.

Dual scimitars can be fun, as can a great cleaving scythe.  Practically speaking, in a miniature setting, which I don't know if this campaign is going to be (due to the nature of its forum), it's good to use hold-the-line with a long spear.  The essentials like improved initiative and weapon foci always help out in combat.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 2, 2002)

Am I allowed to have a Dire Bat as my companion?

Other than that, I think I am ready to play. I have my stats picked out, my skills, feats, and spells picked out and everything. I am ready when you guys are(unless I need personality and history->I don't like those. I can deal with personality, but my histories tend to be lacking.)


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 2, 2002)

I might try out the fighter/barbarian if it’s still open. 
I don’t have much experience on these short of games, but if you don’t mind a newbie tagging along, I’m in.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2002)

Ok....I've desided to be the rogue of the party.... I have a few questions tho..

1.) Does anyone mind me playing seeing as Im new to the RPing on the boards thingie?

2.) How do you want Hit Points Done?

3.) How long do you antisapate this campign to last?


Also I'm gonna post my character here in a bit to let you take a look-see and make sure I haven't forgotten anything.....


----------



## kaboom (Apr 3, 2002)

Didn't Dr. Zoom ask to play the rogue?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2002)

darnit all...I've put sooo much time into making this Rogue..... ask DarkWolf... he helped me cause I wasn't sure how to go about it.....if it's alright with him..I'd like to play the rogue..... would you mind letting me play the rogue please Dr. Doom??? pretty pretty pretty please.....


----------



## kaboom (Apr 3, 2002)

Are clerics of Wee Jas common?
I will be gone for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2002)

darnit all...I've put sooo much time into making this Rogue..... ask DarkWolf... he helped me cause I wasn't sure how to go about it.....if it's alright with him..I'd like to play the rogue..... would you mind letting me play the rogue please Dr. Doom??? pretty pretty pretty please.....


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2002)

here's my character if I can still be the rogue....


it's a little messed up in that format...but it's readable..


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 3, 2002)

heres my druid, Haplo 
Human 
--------------Stats modifier 
Strength 14 +2 
Dexterity 15 +2 
Constitution 14 +2 
Intelligence 10 +0 
Wisdom 18 +4 
Charisma 10 +0 
Hp32 (4d8+8) 
AC18 (with shield (+4 armor, +2 shield, +2 dexterity) 
Initiative +2(dex) 
Speed 20ft with armor 
Base attack bonus +3 
Weapons 
scimitar- +6 1d6+2 18-20/x2 critical 
Slashing, weapon is masterwork 

Club- +5 1d6+2 x2 critical 
Bludgeoning 

Sling- +5 1d4 x2 critical 

Armor 
+1 hide medium +4 AC bonus +4 max dexterity bonus 
-2 check penalty 20% arcane spell failure 20ft. speed 25 lbs 
Special qualities- fortification 

Darkwood large shield medium +2 AC bonus -0 check penalty 
15% arcane spell failure 

skills
animal empathy +4(4 ranks, +0 charisma)
concentration +3 (1 rank, +2 constitution)
craft(woodworking) +4 (4 ranks)
Diplomacy +4 (4 ranks)
Handle animal +4 (4 ranks)
Heal +5 ( 1 rank, +4 wisdom)
Intuit direction +5 (1 rank, +4 wisdom)
Knowledge (nature) +4 ( 4 ranks)
scry +4 ( 4 ranks)
wilderness lore +4 (4 ranks)
swim -5 (4 ranks, +2 strength, -11 weight)

Special abilities- nature sense, woodland stride, trackless step, resist nature’s lure, 
Animal companion 
Feats- compat casting, craft wondrous item,(saving a slot for later) 

Saves Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +9 

Spells 
Read magic-2, create water-1, know direction-1, detect magic-1, cure light wounds-2, magic fang-1, entangle-1, Barkskin-2, Flameblade-1 

23 GP 
Backpack- darkwood shield; scarab of golembane(clay); cloak of resistance +1; waterskin;spell component pouch; 4 curelight wounds potions; sling; 10 bullets; holly and misltoe;bedroll;winterblanket;healer's kit;club; masterwork scimitar; 1 days trail rations; backpack 
All equipment adds up to 56 lbs(I think) 

Animal companion-Dire Bat (48 HP)

Beginings
I was born and raised by my mother and father, both of which were very old and powerful druids. We all lived in a community a little too near one of the mountain passes that lead to the wastelands. During the night, a small emaciated feline was seen wandering around the pass. A couple nights later, A lich, a couple of vampires, and a small group of ghouls attacked the village. During the battle, my parents and their allies were able to ward off the group, although my village took many casualties.  The lich that had disapeared had returned was able to kill my parents during their weakened state. What little man power we had left was used to defeat the lich. Later they caused a land slide and sealed the passage in hope of preventing more undead from leaking through. I was reminded of a relative that lived more inland that trained as a ranger/ druid. I then decided that in honor of my parents death that I would train as a druid and avenge them. I feel that the undead threat must be stopped, but I hope to not let my anger ruin my judgement.

Age:24


----------



## GWolf (Apr 3, 2002)

*Ok.*

About the rouge problem, you decide among yourselves. It is normally first come first serve but in this case the second person has posted a character already. HP is Max -2 to eahc level. IE if you were alevel four fighter with no con bonus you would have 32 hp.


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Apr 4, 2002)

Rathan, I will withdraw.  You can play.  I think your ability scores are 10 points too high, though.  They said 80, and you have 90.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks for the tip on hp. 
What about the wizard? He will only get 2 hp per level not including constitution. I suggest that people with d4 for HD should get 3/4 instead of -2, that way a wizard would get 3 . I feal that having that low an HP would make wizards too weak.

Oh and another question, do any of you have the manual of the planes? If so, I would like to know if the DMs would allow me to turn into paraelementals.


----------



## perivas (Apr 4, 2002)

For the druid character (Haplo), only fighters are allowed to specialize, so you might want to rethink your feats.  Also, if you really want to us two weapons, I suggest you choose two weapon fighting to bring your penalty down to -4/-4 instead of the -6/-6 which it is currently at.

I was wondering if I could pick spells from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting or the Magic of Faerun books.  I was considering being a specialist wizard and some schools of magic are too weak without adding a few more spells to their list.

Also, mention was made as to the use of the Oriental Adventures book.  Do the wu jen spells in there apply for wizards?


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 4, 2002)

but the feat ambidexterity lets me use 2 weapons without any penalties to attack.

I changed the weapon focusing feats, but ambidexterity(and the weapon focusing feats for that matter) don't have class requirements. And you don't need 2-weapon fighting to be able to attack with 2 weapons, it just makes it easier if you don't have the required dexterity for ambidexterity.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 4, 2002)

no...it just removes 2 off the penalty for each...there isn't anyway currently to use 2 weapons freely.  The penalties can get down to -2/-2 for 2 weapon fighting & ambidexterity and using a light weapon in the off-hand.

oops wrong feat..thats two weapon...ambidexterity removes the huge -4 penalty on the off-hand weapon...

Here's the chart directly from the combat chapter of the PHB:
page 125

Circumstances Primary Hand Off Hand
Normal Penalties -6 -10
Light off-hand -4 -8
Ambidexterity -6 -6
Two weap feat -4 -8
Light off-hand +
Ambidexterity -4 -4
Light off-hand +
Two weap feat -2 -6
Ambi + two weap -4 -4
All three bonuses -2 -2


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 4, 2002)

I am looking at the feat right now and it says no "The character ignores all penalties for using an off hand. The character is neither left-handed nor right-handed. " unquote. Does that mean that the other hand gets penalties(the er.. on hand?)?


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 4, 2002)

Horros Darkeye: Male Human Barbarian 1/Fighter 3; CR 4; Medium Humanoid; HD 1d12+3d10+8; hp 44; Init +3; Spd 40'; AC 17, Atk +10 melee (1d6+4, Masterwork Scimitar), +9 melee (1d4+4, Masterwork Dagger), +9 melee (1d6+4, Masterwork Halfspear), +8 ranged (1d4+4, Masterwork Dagger), +8 ranged (1d6+4, Masterwork Halfspear); SQ: Rage 1/day; AL CN; SV Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 18, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 8.

Skills & Feats:  Climb +11, Handle Animal +4, Intimidate +3, Intuit Direction +4, Jump +11, Listen +4, Ride +12, Swim +9, Wilderness Lore +4; Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Expertise, Mobility, Weapon Focus (Scimitar).

Possessions: 3 Alchemist's Fire, 1 Backpack, 1 Studded Leather Barding, 1 Bedroll, 1 Bit & Bridle, 1 Mithral Chain Shirt, 1 Climber's Kit, 1 Cloak of Resistance +1, 1 Masterwork Dagger, 1 Flint & Steel, 1 Masterwork Halfspear, 4 Healing Salve, 1 Light War Horse, 1 Explorer's Outfit, 1 Trail Rations (Per Day), 1 Sack, 1 Military Saddle, 1 Saddlebags, 1 Masterwork Scimitar, 1 Waterskin; 30 pp, 61 gp, 3 sp.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 4, 2002)

It's a shame I can't buy potions, because I have so much leftover cash.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2002)

I haven't had time to speak with GWolf for two days because of timezone problems, but most things I think he will approve (and the first has been allowed):
Healing Salve: this alchemical potion from T&B is available to everykingdom. It costs 50 gp per bottle and heals d8. Applying the salve is a full-round action.
The ambidexterity thingy: you are technically right, as the feat removes penalties for using your off hand. But the rest of the penalties come from using two weapons, not from the fact that you need to use an off hand. But there is a mistake in DW's comment also: the Tempest PrC from MotW lowers all penalties by two when fighting with two weapons so he can use two weapons with no penalty if the off hand weapon is light
The spells from FRCS and MaoF: Atleast I have nothing against them but we still need to ask GWolf
The spell from OA: no the Wu Jen spells are not included to Wiz/Sor list. I don't think wizzies need _that_ much more power.
Para-elementals: I have the book but don't really know of the paras, especially as they are only template mosnters. I will need to discuss this with GWolf also
d4 hitdie guys: we need to discuss this also

Hope I didn't miss any questions. Those things I said that we will discuss are there mainly to show that I have seen them.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 5, 2002)

well, I stand corrected. 
I made some changes(feats, forgotten skill points, equipment weight, etc.) to my character. Hopefully you don't mind.
An idea, lets say, hypotheically, that I was allowed to use the paras. What if when I transformed, you would just add the template bonuses to my base character? Its just an idea.


----------



## perivas (Apr 5, 2002)

I just noticed something else on a character.  Bracers of armor and regular armor do not stack.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 5, 2002)

Note to self for future: Don't get book dedicated to what you gave up when trying to make a character(got MotW 2 days ago...so many ideas I wanted to try...oh well..)

Grimnir  Male human Monk 4; Medium Humanoid; 4d8+4(28hp); init +2(dex); Speed: 40ft; AC: 17(+2 dex +4 wis +1armor); Attacks: 1 fist +5, 2 fists +3/+3; Damage: fists 1d8+2; face/reach 5ft x 5ft/5ft; SQ: Evasion, Still Mind, Slow Fall(20ft); Saves: Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +9(+11 enchantment); Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int, 12, Wis 18, Cha 10; Skills: Hide +9, Jump +9, Listen +11, Move Silently +9, Tumble +9, Climb +9; Feats: Improved Unarmed Strike(virtual), Stunning Fist(virtual), Deflect Arrows(virtual), Dodge, Mobility, Brachiation; Alignment: LG

Equipment:
Bracers of Armor +1 - 1k
Amulet of Magical Fang 3 uses per day -1.2k  
Cloak of resistance +1 -1k  -800 left

Backpack - 2gp
Weeks worth of food - 7 gp
2 Waterskins - 2gp
10 vials healer's balm - 500gp
Monk's outfit - free
Kama - 2gp
15 shuriken - 15gp - 272 gp left


----------



## Rathan (Apr 5, 2002)

was it 80??? I thought we were told to have base of 3 in each score and 72 points to split between ability scores????


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2002)

Darkwolf: you can have that item

I'll go through the characters during the weekend if I can. Rathan, the 72 points was a mistake, 80 points is correct.


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Apr 6, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Grimnir  Male human Monk 4; Medium Humanoid; 4d8+4(28hp); init +2(dex); Speed: 40ft; AC: 17(+2 dex +4 wis +1armor); Attacks: 1 fist +5, 2 fists +3/+3; Damage: fists 1d8+2; face/reach 5ft x 5ft/5ft; SQ: Evasion, Still Mind, Slow Fall(20ft); Saves: Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +8(+10 enchantment); Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int, 12, Wis 18, Cha 10; Skills: Hide +9, Jump +9, Listen +11, Move Silently +9, Tumble +9, Balance +9; Feats: Improved Unarmed Strike(virtual), Stunning Fist(virtual), Deflect Arrows(virtual), Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack; Alignment: LG
> 
> Equipment:
> Bracers of Armor +1 - 1k
> ...





The spring attack feat requires a +4 BAB.  Monks do not have a +4 BAB until they reach 6th level.

Get an everburning torch for 90gp, maybe 2.  And a cloak of resistance +1 (1000gp).


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 6, 2002)

oops...silly me...I'll change it in a bit..


----------



## perivas (Apr 6, 2002)

The monk may also consider getting some melee weapons, if case we meet any "untouchable" undead with diseases or anything else.

Those with left over money may want to look into getting a horse or something similar.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 6, 2002)

Hopefully I can bum a ride, i only have 23 gp. One more level and I can turn into a horse though. Hey, do you think I could ride my dire bat? I'm not being serious but if I can say so.


----------



## perivas (Apr 6, 2002)

Character removed as I withdraw my bid to play.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2002)

Sorry for not posting anything, but as both me and GWolf have been busy with school there has been no time to update or answer anything. I myself will be extremely busy starting from this thursday as I have a an exam week. I'll try to be more active after that.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 9, 2002)

I was wondering about how you were going to do creature advancement. Does my companion gain HD as I do(like when I level up, would it also "level up")?


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 11, 2002)

need to keep this with the others...


----------



## kaboom (Apr 13, 2002)

I will be playing the cleric of Paylor Lisa "Medic" Zineduski.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 14, 2002)

Things have changed since I applied for this.  I feel that a second online game may not be the best for me at this time.  If anyone wants to take over the monk spot they may.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## perivas (Apr 26, 2002)

Due to the long inactivity on the part of the DMs, I hereby withdraw my position and character.  People are free to play the wizard role if they so choose.  Thank you all.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm sorry I have been unable to post any kind of message here, but college is pushing on me and whenever I've had time the boards were either down or full.

Let's see:
Zack's character has the right amount of ability points, as does Coyote's. And Perivas has them right too.
Could I get a skill breakdown from Zack and Coyote? It helps me to avoid mistakes in that section.

Rathan's rogue, on the other hand, still has too many points assigned. The method was base of 3, add 62 poinst anyway you want and add 1 point for being 4th level.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry to see you go Perivas and Darkwolf, too bad me and Gwolf have been having problems lately (haven't seen him online for week now and the last time I did, it wasn't enough time to talk about this game, just to hear that he's still alive.)


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 27, 2002)

skills
animal empathy +4(4 ranks, +0 charisma)
concentration +3 (1 rank, +2 constitution)
craft(woodworking) +4 (4 ranks)
Diplomacy +4 (4 ranks)
Handle animal +4 (4 ranks)
Heal +5 ( 1 rank, +4 wisdom)
Intuit direction +5 (1 rank, +4 wisdom)
Knowledge (nature) +4 ( 4 ranks)
scry +4 ( 4 ranks)
wilderness lore +4 (4 ranks)
swim -5 (4 ranks, +2 strength, -11 weight)

I had an extra skill point so I put it into intuit direction. Because I am human, I have 35 total skill points(which are distributed so)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

Looks good, now I need to know if anybody else is still around.


----------



## kaboom (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm still playing.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 28, 2002)

I was starting to wonder if this thread was dead. Well at least for now I'm still in, but if these things keep happening in the near future, I might as well skip this out as well.
Anyway here's my skill breakdown as requested.

Climb +11 (+4 Bbn, +3 Ftr, +4 Str)
Handle Animal +4 (+2 Bbn, +3 Ftr, -1 Cha)
Intimidate +3 (+4 Bbn, -1 Cha)
Inuit Direction +4 (+4 Bbn)
Jump +11 (+4 Bbn, +3 Ftr, +4 Str)
Listen +4 (+4 Bbn)
Ride +12 (+4 Bbn, +3 Ftr, +3 Dex, +2 Handle Animal)
Swim +9 (+2 Bbn, +3 Ftr, +4 Str)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

I had my exam week, after which the boards started cranking on me and I was unable to post here. Really sorry for that.

Coyote, you still have 4 skillpoints as barbarian unspent. (4 base + 2 Int +1 human) x 4= 28 and you have spent 24.

Kaboom, when can you submit a character?

If any of you see Rathan around, ask him to come here and remove the extra points in his char. And I need to change the title of the thread to show that we're still running and needing players.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

what characters do you need?


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 28, 2002)

I can't believe that I miscalculated my skill points!!!
Anyhow I corrected the error.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Open spots are at the kingdom of wizards/psions and the monk faction. The rogue spot I'm not sure of as I haven't had a word from Rathan.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 29, 2002)

If the monk spot is open, I would like to submit a character...(or any other spot.. but mok prefered.)

-Lud


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2002)

I completely missed that there was a new post here ("dang you boards for cranking up on me!").

Yes, the monk spot is open. Darkwolf, who originally volunteered for the position, had to leave for a personal reason. So, make up a char, the rules are somewhere in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

Luddite, you are free to submit a character.
Kaboom, when will you submit one for me?
Tokiwong, do you want to play the wizard/psion?

Has anybody seen Rathan?
Why is it so silent here?


----------



## Luddite (May 1, 2002)

I am putting the finishing touches on my Dwarf Monk.  I will post him when I get home tonight.  

-Lud


----------



## Luddite (May 2, 2002)

*Zon*

Name : Zon
Race : Dwarf
Class: Monk 4
Alignment: LN

Str :   16      (+3)
Dex :   12      (+1)
Con :   14      (+2)
Int :   13      (+1)
Wis :   18      (+4)
Cha :    8      (-1)

Feats: Expertise, Power Attack


HP : 4d8 + 8 (34 hp)    AC : 16 ( +1 Dex, +4 Wis, +1 armour)
Saves : Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +9
Init : +1

Skills

Balance                 7       +10
Climb                   3       +6
Hide                    3       +4
Jump                    7       +12
Knowledge (arcana)      1       +2
Listen                          +4
Move Silently           3       +4
Swim                    4       +7
Tumble                  7       +10

Languages : Common, Dwarf, Literacy

Equipment : cash -- 60pp 2gp 9sp

Bracers of Armour +1
Cloak of Resistance +1

Kama (MW), Siangham (MW), Nunchaku (MW)
5 Alchemist's Fire

Backpack -
- 10 Days Rations
- Silk Rope (50 ft)
- 5 Healing Salves

Waterskin -
- 2 Wine (fine)

Horse, Light -
- Saddle, Riding
- Bit and Bridle
- Saddlebags --
-- Beroll
-- Tent


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2002)

If I'm not completely mistaken, you've got all right. 
Still needed are characters from Kaboom and somebody (Tokiwong?) of the wizard/psion kingdom. The game can be run without rogue member and if I don't hear about Rathan anytime soon, I'll free the spot.


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2002)

Now that I'm back in business, nobody seems to be posting.
(Almost well disguised *BUMP*)


----------



## Zack2216 (May 4, 2002)

hey, when I awaken my dire bat, could I start training it as a druid/shifter? I don't have MotW, and was hoping that you could help me with that.


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

> hey, when I awaken my dire bat, could I start training it as a druid/shifter? I don't have MotW, and was hoping that you could help me with that.



I think it's a valid choice. 
Of course if it will start to gain lavels, it will eat out some XP from the group.


----------



## kaboom (May 4, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I think it's a valid choice.
> Of course if it will start to gain lavels, it will eat out some XP from the group. *




How 'bout it just eats XP out of Zack's share. (that way no one will feel cheated out of anything)


----------



## Zack2216 (May 4, 2002)

If it will, can I choose how much I give to it at a time, or is it a set amount every time?


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

I haven't decided on the amount yet, but it'll propably either 'eat' XP from the whole group as if it were a cohort, or then 1/3 XP Zack gains. But as it isn't very important yet, I'll think it over and try to come up with a solution by the time you hit 9th level (and you can cast _Awaken_)


----------



## GWolf (May 5, 2002)

*Xp, and yo!*

Yes, my opinion is that the bat should eat Zacks xp.

I'm back everyone!


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2002)

The game is finally starting!
The game will start at friday of next week, unless any of the players needs it to start later, in which case it can be pushed back a few days.

The spot of wizard/psion is completely open. 
The rogue spot has to be considered open as there has been no word from Rathan. 
Kaboom, there still isn't a character from you. You need to submit one, or give away the spot of cleric/paladin to somebody else.


----------



## Luddite (May 8, 2002)

Well my Zen Dwarf is all ready when ever...

"When the Hammer does not stike the Anvil, It does not ring"

-The Luddite


----------



## Darkwolf (May 9, 2002)

The rogue spot is open - I got word from Rathan that he is withdrawing from playing due to work and gf..


----------



## Zack2216 (May 15, 2002)

another question: can I spend my exp to level it up as a dire bat?(I only intend too have it have 5 levels dire bat) Another question, since Awaken gives the animal 2 bonus HD, would that make it a level 7 character when it comes to gaining new levels and stuff(that is if i can raise the creature to 5hd before I awaken it.)?


----------



## Dalamar (May 15, 2002)

There is an official rule for advancing animal companion's HD in Masters of the Wild.
Simply put, you must do a ritual in a holy site or a natural glade and spend 200 XP. This gives the animal companion one more HD, increasing HP and BAB.
It is then considered (after Awakening) a 7th level character for the purposes of Gaining levels, but level 0 for the purposes of gaining feats and skills when it starts advancing in classes.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 16, 2002)

If kaboom is hesitant, I could play the cleric role, if you'd like.

I have a concept for a 'true worshipper' of Pelor, Amber Dawn Auros.
She lives in a land of clerics and paladins who have lost sight of the light.
The church has been tainted by the conflicts and isolation in the land.
They believe the One True Faith to be The Way.
They have become intolerant over the long decades, and view their religion as the only religion. All other faiths are pagan or heretical. The other classes don't have the connection to The Light that they do.
The other classes should heed the words of the ones who know religion.
But they don't.
They continue their misguided, even barbaric ways and will refuse to see the glorious divinity that is Pelor. They are dogmatic, and ceremonial, and follow the strict interpretation of their edicts.

This leaves for little acceptance of other ways.

Amber Dawn sees the folly in this approach, and has actually seen the true light of divine inspiration of acceptance and harmony, while the rest of her order follows the shadows of dogmatic scripture.

More to come, if you want.


----------



## kaboom (May 16, 2002)

*My charactor*

Lisa: human cleric 4; CR 4; HD 4d8; HP 18; Init +0; Spd 30ft; AC 10; Attacks: unarmed+ 3 (1d3 subduel); SA turn undead; SV: fort +4 ref +1 will +8; Str 10 Dex 10 Con 10 Int 14 Wis 19 Cha 18

Skills and feats: Skill focus: diplomacy, Greater skill focus: Diplomacy, Extra turning.
Concentration +7, Knowledge: religion +9 Heal +11, Diplomacy +15

Items: Six Potions of Cure Light wounds, three potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, two potions of Cure Serious wounds, Pearl of Power (1st level spell), Everburning Torch, Backpack, Bedroll, Traveler’s Outfit, Cleric’s vestment, Silver Holy Symbol, 4 days Trail Rations, 174 gp, 9 sp

Spells: (5/4/3) 0th-Create water, Detect Magic, Purify food and drink x3 1st-Remove Fear, Obscuring mist, Sanctuary, Invisibility to Undead, Cure Light wounds* 2nd- Hold person, Lesser restoration, Daylight, Cure Moderate wounds*

Domains: Sun and Healing

*domain spell


----------



## Zack2216 (May 17, 2002)

Would it be allowed that I had raised my dire bat from birth (like it says in MotW)? Another question, what tricks should my animal know? I don't know what tricks are in the DMG. I was thinking of hunt and maybe attack someone/something on command.

note: I just got MotW. I apologize if this seems spur of the moment.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2002)

Yes, seeing that you're not going to abandon it and it's your sole companion. 

The tricks in DMG are:
Attack: attacks apparent enemies, as a standard action you may point a specific enemy.
Come: comes to you, even if normally wouldn't
Defend: defends you
Down: breaks off of combat or backs down
Fetch: gets a random object, standard action to point a specific item
Guard: prevents others from approaching
Heel: Follows right next to you, even to palces normally wouldn't
Perform: does simple tricks (roaring, sitting up etc.)
Protect: like defend but on somebody else
Seek: looks for anything unusual
Stay: stays in place and waits for you. Doesn't attack other creatures unless provoked.
Track: tracks a scent presented for it

As a trained animal, your dire bat may learn a total of 8 tricks. And it gains the benefits of being trained (as outlined in MotW).


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2002)

Kaboom, your feats are missing. And you haven't listed what domains you have.
And no weapons or armor? Wow, you're really trusting on the party fighter.


----------



## kaboom (May 17, 2002)

Oops! I'll edit my post to include my feats and domains. 
And what does a pacifist need with weapons or armor?


----------



## Zack2216 (May 18, 2002)

cool, thanks. 

Hopefully my bat will be a helpful member of the group.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 18, 2002)

kaboom said:
			
		

> *And what does a pacifist need with weapons or armor? *



Make sure to whip out the morality lecture when you meet the undead that destroyed the harmony of the world. 
*poke poke*

Seriously, though - it seems like you're covering both bases:
18 CHA and Extra Turning for undead, and ridiculously high Diplomacy skills for rational creatures.

What's Lisa's background like?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 18, 2002)

If you really need a wizard player, I might be interested.

Edit-Switched to 'might' since I'm in alot of PBP games , depending if you want a wizard though...


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2002)

Seeing that I was unable to start the game on friday as promised (stupid school for getting me there for extra 4 hours on friday and 5 hours on saturday), I have nothing against Sollir making a char.
But a question to the others: do you want to wait 'till Sollir has a char up and start then or start now?


----------



## Zack2216 (May 18, 2002)

I don't think that it would hurt to have a wizard in the party. If he could do it quickly, then all the better.


----------



## kaboom (May 18, 2002)

I'm fine with Sollir making a character, as long as he does it with some amount of speed.


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 19, 2002)

This game's been delayed a lot; so one or two days more won't really matter anymore.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

Under time constraint right now but i'll make up a character tomorrow


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2002)

Okay, as soon as your character is up and I can get here I'll create the thread for the game and start it. This is going to be an open game so you can quite much make up what you want to do.

Zack, how will you be keeping your dire bat? You will start in a civilized neutral area and not everybody is going to be very happy about a bat that has wing span longer than they're tall.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 21, 2002)

hmm... I was thinking that I lived in the woods outside (but close) to the local rural area with my other druid/ranger friends and family.

Anyway...
    My bat will stay and hunt for itself in a local wood (hopefully there isn't anything grazing nearby) outside of the city. I will stay with my bat at night and during the day I will stay with the party (that is if we are doing the city thing).


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2002)

I'm going to have to start this before Sollir has his char up but he'll be able to join anyway. This is because I'm offline for a week as I've got exams coming and I just can't read if the computer's on.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

As the boards had their posts removed, Jarval mentioned that he wanted to join.  He can take my position if he wants since I'm really not sure if I can keep up with all these PBP games and I'm sure he'd enjoy it more than I would.  Although if he doesn't want to play anymore I'll still play.


----------



## Dalamar (May 28, 2002)

If he wants, I have nothing against him playing the wiz/psion part or even choosing to play a rogue.


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2002)

As Sollir said, my post got lost in the Great Database Trasfer.  I'm fine with playing any of the character classes open at the moment, so I'll play whatever fits the group best.  Do you need a rogue or a spell slinger more?

[Edited to change my red faced rogue ]


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

Here I need the group's call, I can't dictate what you need.


----------



## Zhure (May 29, 2002)

Does that mean there're still openings? 

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

As long as the group is willing to take more players to share the XP, I can tolerate quite high numbers. Especially considering I'm going to trust you with your own rolls.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 29, 2002)

Dalamar, I meant for Jarval to take my spot since I'm already quite busy in a number of PBP games and I think that he'd enjoy it more...


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2002)

If Sollir is giving over his spot to me, then maybe Zhure could fill in the other role?

Greg, would you rather play a rogue or a spell-caster?


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

It seems that I didn't get my thoughts completely over to there with my last post.
I understood that Jarval was to replace Sollir and then just asnwered Zhure that I can handle more players. But as I said, it's mostly up to the players who are already playing.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 30, 2002)

so, how many will be playing in all when them two finish their characters?


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2002)

It'll be a total of 6 characters then if my math is even close to right. Let's see... 1 from each 4 of the kingdoms, 1 monk and 1 rogue... 6!


----------



## Zhure (May 30, 2002)

I briefly skimmed the intro information and came up with a monk/nomad as a concept.

I prefer casters to non-casters (although I loathe playing wizards), but rogues are always good.

The three concepts -- in order of preference -- I've got partially worked out are:

1- Human Monk1/Nomad3, working toward Soulknife via the most direct route. (Rogue/Nomad works too, but I like the side benefits of Monk better and fits the concept better). Serious grim slayer of the undead. Going to go with Point-Blank and Far Shot feats fairly soon after a couple of other key feats are taken.
2- Human Wizard 4, who uses a spellbook as little as possible (Spell Mastery and Signature Spell are the key feats).
3- Dwarf Rogue 3/Fighter1, focused on UMD, and adventuring skills.

Let me know which one you think would fit best with the group.

(And what was the final conclusion on hit points after first level? I scanned through but didn't see it.)

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 30, 2002)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> *I was also wondering if the use of Great Scimitars will be allowed, so that the druid may have a good melee weapon. If it is allowed, what damage should it deal(it dealt 4d4 in 1st addition AD&D). I do realize a weapon profficiency feat will be required(whether it is martial or exotic I am unsure). If it isn't allowed, then it isn't any big deal, just wondering.
> *




I didn't see if this part got answered, if so, please ignore.

In 3e that's a flachion (it's a martial weapon). Some DMs allow it to be on the Druid list because it is merely the two-handed version of the scimitar. By the base rules, it isn't available to Druids.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2002)

HP was answered by GWolf and it was Max -2 for _every_ level.

After much pondering, I think that the druid could be allowed to wield a Falchion without losing druid abilities, but needs a feat to get proficiency.

And Zhure, I think all of the concepts look good.


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2002)

Right, if Zhure is going to fill the spell-caster slot, I'll go for rogue.  I'm thinking human Rogue 3/Fighter 1 at the moment.  I'll have a tinker around with character ideas and post something tomorrow.  This sound good?


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2002)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 31, 2002)

About the falchion question, you can disregard it. After some thought I decided I will go a different route other than sword melee. I'll just have to convince the wizard in the group to get me an amulet of mighty fists, then I will have to create a wilding clasp for it so I can use dire bear and earth elemental to their full extent . (Note to self, I need to get me some wild armor aswell)


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2002)

A couple of questions (don't worry if you feel you can't answer them before the game starts):

1) How undead focused will the game be?  IME, rogues tend to fair poorly against the undead due to their immunity to sneak attacks and critical hits.  I've found the following feat to help, would it be OK if I took it?



> *Foe of the Dead*
> You have trained yourself in the ways of fighting the undead, focusing your strikes on their few weak spots.
> _ Benefits:_ You may ignore the undead immunity to sneak attacks and the damage bonus from the
> Favored Enemy ability.  The are still immune to critical hits however.





2) How combat focused will the game be?  I've got a couple of character ideas.  One is a Rogue 3/Fighter 1 with high Dex and Chr, split between social and rogue skills.  The other is a Rogue 2/Ranger 2, with good Str, Dex and Wis, going for stealth and combat based skills.


----------



## Zhure (May 31, 2002)

*Durban*

I couldn't find a Rogues Gallery, so here's the one I have finished. Had a better background but my computer ate it.

Durban (LN)
Race: Human
6'0"; 150 lbs; Age 23
Deity: Xan Yae
Level: 4
Monk 1/Psion 3 (Nomad/Mindwalker)

10 STR +0
19 DEX* +4
14 CON +2
10 INT +0
18 WIS +4
10 CHA +0
* = number of adds

Saves:
Fortitude: +5 = (+2 Monk, +1 Psion, +2 Con)
Reflex: +7 = (+2 Monk, +1 Psion, +4 Dex)
Will: +11 = (+2 Monk, +3 Psion, +4 Wis, +2 Psicrystal)

Armor Class:  18 = (10, +4 Wis, +4 Dex)

Proficiencies:
Armor: None
Weapons: All Simple, kama, nunchaku, shuriken, siangham, shortsword
Languages: Common

Skills:
Concentration +5 = (3 ranks +2 Con)
Tumble	+8 = (4 ranks +4 Dex)
Escape Artist +11 = (7 ranks +4 Dex)
Hide +8 = (4 ranks +4 Dex)
Knowledge (Psionics) +3 = (3 ranks + 0 Int)
Knowledge (Undead) +5 = (0 ranks, +0 Int, +5 Mask)
Listen +8 = (4 ranks +4 Wis)
Move Silent +8 = (4 ranks +4 Dex)

Special Abilites:
Unarmed Strike, Flurry of Blows, Stunning Attack 1x/day (DC 14), Evasion
Blue Psicrystal "Khim" (Resolve, +2 Will checks) [Sighted, Telepathic Link, INT 7]

Feats:
WP:shortsword (psion bonus); Point Blank Shot (Human), Far Shot (1st), Weapon Finesse: Shortsword (3rd)

Powers:
Talents: 6 free per day/1 PP
d- Burst (Dex) Au (chanting)
0- Talon (Str) Vi (hands glow with purple energy)
0- Detect Psionics (Wis) Vi (eyes glow purple), Au (chanting)

1st/1 PP
d- Skate (Dex) Vi (purple glow around feet), Ma (ectoplasm)
1- Steadfast Gaze (Wis) Vi (purple mask over face)
1- Spider Climb (Dex) Ma (ectoplasm) 

POWER POINTS: 8 = 4 (base) + 4 (Dex)			HIT POINTS: 22 = 8+3d4+8 (Con)

Weapons (BAB = +1):
Unarmed +1, 1d6, 20/x2
MW Shortsword +6, 1d6, 19-20/x2 (2 lb)
MW Nunchaku +2, 1d6, 20/x2, (2 lb)
MW Sling & bullets +7, 1d4, 20/x2, 75 ft range
 -- PBS-- +8, 1d4+1
MW bullets: 20 (10 lbs)
Shuriken +5, 1+1+1 pt, 20/x2, 20 ft range
-- PBS +6, 2+1+1 pts
shuriken: 30 (3 lbs)

Eqiupment (wt):
--Worn
*Everburning Torch (cast on a dead ioun stone)
*Boots of Stomping (DC 12) (1 lb)
*Crystal Mask of Knowledge (Undead) (1 lb)
Khim, psicrystal, on elaborate 100 gp torc  (--)
Crowbar, worn on belt like club (5)
Monk's Outfit  (--)
--*Necklace of Prayer Beads (bless) (--)
Silver Holy Symbol of Xan Yae  (--)
--Belt pouch (5)  
*Potion of CLW: 6 
Flint & Steel (--)
Paper, 5 sheets (--)
Ink vial (--)
--Backpack (2)
Bedroll (5)
Winter Blanket (3)
Waterskin (--)

Encumbrance: 41 pounds

Platinum: 4
Gold:  23
Silver:  3
Copper: 10

Experience:	Goal: 10,000	Current: 6,000

History (brief): Durban was an acolyte among the monks hidden in the mountain passes. Following a vision sent to him by Xan Yae, he left the monastery before his training was complete and wandered in the mountains until he discovered an ancient cache of magic. Prominent among his find was a holy symbol of Xan Yae and a perfect blue sapphire set in an elaborate torc. He has since travelled to the land of the Psions to further unlock his psionic potential, and is trying to find out as much as he can about the mysterious Soulknives. Durban believes he is on a mission sent to him by Xan Yae, although it may all be coming from his own mind (the psicrystal does speak with his mental voice...).

Xan Yae is a minor Greyhawk deity. The Lady of Twilight and the Mistress of Perfection. Her domains are trickery, war and luck. (I think). Her holy symbol is crossed falchions.

Durban will take Soulknife at the first opportunity (after Psion 5).


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2002)

Zhure, your char looks good.







> 1) How undead focused will the game be?



 That is propably going to be mostly up to you. Depending on if you will stay in the cities or go out of the valley. Most enemies outside the valley are going to be undead of one kind or another.







> 2) How combat focused will the game be?



Like the previous question, this is greatly up to you, the players. I'm trying to keep the game as open-ended as possible. 
Just a suggestion, but your second character could aim for the foe hunter (undead) PrC from MotW.


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2002)

Fair enough.  I didn't think they were easy questions to answer.  I don't have MotW, so I don't know anything about the Foe Hunter PrC.  What does it do (in general terms)?

What is your opinion on the Foe of the Dead feat?  Would it be OK for my character or not?

I'll post some stats for both character ideas later, so you've got a clearer idea of where I'm heading with them.


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2002)

First character idea (the rogue/fighter with good DEX and CHR)

Human Rogue 3/Fighter 1, Chaotic Good 

STR 13 (+1) 
DEX 17 (+3) 
CON 12 (+1) 
INT 14 (+2) 
WIS 10 (+0) 
CHA 15 (+2) 


*Combat Stats: *
Base Attack Bonus: +3 
Melee: +4 [+3 BAB, +1 STR] 
Ranged: +6 [+3 BAB, +3 DEX] 
Hit Points: 26 [6 + 4 + 4 (Rogue) + 8 (Fighter) + 4 (CON)] 
Armor Class: 18 [10 + 4 (Studded leather +1) + 1 (Shield) + 3 (DEX)] 
Initiative: +7 (+3 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative) 
Movement Rate: 30 feet 

*Attacks per round: *
1 Masterwork rapier (+5 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg) 
or 1 Masterwork mighty composite shortbow (+1 STR bonus) (+7 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg) 
or Dagger (+4 Melee, +6 Ranged, 1d4+1 dmg) 

*Weapons and Armor: *
Armor: Studded Leather +1 (+3 AC) 
Shield: Masterwork small wooden shield (+1 AC) 
Weapons: Masterwork rapier (1d6 dmg, Crit 18-20/x2) 
Masterwork mighty composite shortbow (+1 STR) (1d6+1 dmg, Crit 20/x3, Rng 70 ft) 
Dagger (1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft) 


*Saving Throws: *
Fort: +4 [+3 base, +1 CON] 
Ref: +6 [+3 base, +3 DEX] 
Will: +1 [+1 base, +0 WIS] 


*Feats: *
Armor Proficiency (Light) (Free for Fighter, Rogue) 
Armor Proficiency (Medium) (Free for Fighter) 
Armor Proficiency (Heavy) (Free for Fighter)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Hand Crossbow) (Free for Rogue) 
Martial Weapon Proficiency (All) (Free for Fighter) 
Shield Proficiency (Free for Fighter) 
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Fighter) 
Improved Initiative (1st level feat)
Weapon Finesse (Rapier) (bonus human feat) 
Combat Reflexes (3rd level feat) or Foe of the Dead
Expertise (bonus Fighter feat)


*Skills: *
Balance +7 (4 ranks, +3 DEX)
Bluff +8 (6 ranks, +2 CHR)
Climb +4 (4 ranks, +1 STR) 
Gather Information +7 (5 ranks, +2 CHR)
Hide +9 (6 ranks, +3 DEX) 
Innuendo +4 (4 ranks, +0 WIS)
Jump +4 (3 ranks, +1 STR) 
Listen +3 (3 ranks) 
Move Silently +9 (6 ranks, +3 DEX) 
Open Locks +8 (5 ranks, +3 DEX)
Read Lips +8 (6 ranks, +2 INT)
Ride +4 (1 rank, +3 DEX)
Sense Motive +5 (5 ranks, +0 WIS)
Spot +2 (2 ranks, +0 WIS) 
Swim +3 (2 ranks, +1 STR)
Tumble +9 (6 ranks, +3 DEX) 
Use Magic Device +5 (3 ranks, +2 CHR)


*Languages: *
Common, Dwarven, Elven. 


*Special Abilities: *
Sneak Attack +1d6
Evasion 
Uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to AC)


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2002)

Second character idea (the rogue/ranger with good STR, DEX and WIS)

Human Rogue 2/Ranger 2, Chaotic Good 

STR 14 (+2) 
DEX 17 (+3) 
CON 12 (+1) 
INT 14 (+2) 
WIS 14 (+2) 
CHA 10 (+0) 


*Combat Stats: *
Base Attack Bonus: +3 
Melee: +5 [+3 BAB, +2 STR] 
Ranged: +6 [+3 BAB, +3 DEX] 
Hit Points: 30 [6 + 4 (Rogue) + 8 + 8 (Ranger) + 4 (CON)] 
Armor Class: 17 [10 + 4 (Studded leather +1) + 3 (DEX)] 
Initiative: +7 (+3 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative) 
Movement Rate: 30 feet 

*Attacks per round: *
1 Masterwork rapier (+6 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg)
or 1 Masterwork rapier (+4 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg) and  1 Masterwork shortsword (+4 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg)
or 1 Masterwork mighty composite longbow (+2 STR bonus) (+7 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg) 
or Dagger (+5 Melee, +6 Ranged, 1d4+2 dmg) 

*Weapons and Armor: *
Armor: Studded Leather +1 (+3 AC) 
Shield: Masterwork small wooden shield (+1 AC) (only used when not two-weapon fighting)
Weapons: Masterwork rapier (1d6 dmg, Crit 18-20/x2)
Masterwork shortsword (1d6 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2) 
Masterwork mighty composite shortbow (+2 STR) (1d8 dmg, Crit 20/x3, Rng 110 ft) 
Dagger (1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft) 


*Saving Throws: *
Fort: +4 [+3 base, +1 CON] 
Ref: +6 [+3 base, +3 DEX] 
Will: +2 [+0 base, +2 WIS] 


*Feats: *
Armor Proficiency (Light) (Free for Rogue, Ranger) 
Armor Proficiency (Medium) (Free for Ranger) 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Hand Crossbow) (Free for Rogue) 
Martial Weapon Proficiency (All) (Free for Ranger) 
Shield Proficiency (Free for Ranger) 
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Ranger) 
Track (Free for Ranger)
Improved Initiative (1st level feat)
Weapon Finesse (Rapier) (bonus human feat) 
Combat Reflexes (3rd level feat) or Foe of the Dead


*Skills: *
Balance +8 (5 ranks, +3 DEX)
Climb +7 (5 ranks, +2 STR) 
Disable Device +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Hide +10 (7 ranks, +3 DEX)
Jump +7 (5 ranks, +2 STR) 
Listen +7 (5 ranks, +2 WIS) 
Move Silently +10 (7 ranks, +3 DEX) 
Search +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Spot +7 (5 ranks, +2 WIS) 
Swim +5 (3 ranks, +2 STR)
Tumble +8 (5 ranks, +3 DEX) 
Use Magic Device +5 (5 ranks)
Wilderness Lore +9 (7 ranks, +2 WIS)


*Languages: *
Common, Dwarven, Elven. 


*Special Abilities: *
Sneak Attack +1d6
Evasion 
Favored enemy (Undead)


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2002)

The Foe Hunter chooses one enemy type he has as a fav. enemy as a hated enemy. He then gains DR and stacking SR against the hated enemy. And can also declare one attack per round to deal extra dice of damage against hated enemy.

Foe of the Dead, OTOH, resemples a feat from MotW. I requires 7 BAB and a favored enemy immune ti crits. It allows the Fav. enemy damage against the enemy and deals extra damage on a crit. 
I guess a similar could be done for rogues. FotD should, IMO, have some requirements and only allow sneak attack benefit.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 1, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *The Foe Hunter chooses one enemy type he has as a fav. enemy as a hated enemy. He then gains DR and stacking SR against the hated enemy. And can also declare one attack per round to deal extra dice of damage against hated enemy.*




Sounds interesting.  What are the pre-reqs?



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Foe of the Dead, OTOH, resemples a feat from MotW. I requires 7 BAB and a favored enemy immune ti crits. It allows the Fav. enemy damage against the enemy and deals extra damage on a crit.
> I guess a similar could be done for rogues. FotD should, IMO, have some requirements and only allow sneak attack benefit. *




 A +7 BAB is a long way away for me!  I think you're right about it needing some requirements though.  How does +3 BAB and 5 ranks in Knowledge (Undead) sound?  Would adding those pre-reqs and limiting it to just sneak-attacks be OK?

It's no problem if it isn't OK.  I'm tending towards the second character idea at the moment, but I'm not sure if anyone else in the party has many ranks in the social skills.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2002)

BAB 7, Track, Weapon Focus, Favored Enemy (the one to be your hated enemy), Language (if any) of the enemy.

I think social is under our cleric with 18 Cha. 

And I could give the feat with those prereqs.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm going to go with character idea 2, if that's ok with everyone.  I'll pass over the Foe of the Dead feat at the moment, but I might take it later if the game gets undead focused.

I'll post up full stats for my character tomorrow.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 3, 2002)

*Lorcan Mor**
Human Rogue 2/Ranger 2, Chaotic Good* 

STR 14 (+2) 
DEX 17 (+3) 
CON 12 (+1) 
INT 14 (+2) 
WIS 14 (+2) 
CHA 10 (+0) 


*Combat Stats: *
Base Attack Bonus: +3 
Melee: +5 [+3 BAB, +2 STR] 
Ranged: +6 [+3 BAB, +3 DEX] 
Hit Points: 30 [6 + 4 (Rogue) + 8 + 8 (Ranger) + 4 (CON)] 
Armor Class: 17 [10 + 4 (Mithral Shirt) + 3 (DEX)] 
Initiative: +7 (+3 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative) 
Movement Rate: 30 feet 

*Attacks per round: *
1 Masterwork rapier (+6 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg)
or 1 Masterwork rapier (+4 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg) and  1 Masterwork shortsword (+4 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg)
or 1 Masterwork mighty composite longbow (+2 STR bonus) (+7 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg) 
or Dagger (+5 Melee, +6 Ranged, 1d4+2 dmg) 

*Weapons and Armor: *
Armor: Mithral Shirt (+4 AC) 
Shield: Masterwork small wooden shield (+1 AC) (only used when not two-weapon fighting)
Weapons: Masterwork rapier (1d6 dmg, Crit 18-20/x2)
Masterwork shortsword (1d6 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2) 
Masterwork mighty composite shortbow (+2 STR) (1d8 dmg, Crit 20/x3, Rng 110 ft) 
Dagger (1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft) 


*Saving Throws: *
Fort: +4 [+3 base, +1 CON] 
Ref: +6 [+3 base, +3 DEX] 
Will: +2 [+0 base, +2 WIS] 


*Feats: *
Armor Proficiency (Light) (Free for Rogue, Ranger) 
Armor Proficiency (Medium) (Free for Ranger) 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Hand Crossbow) (Free for Rogue) 
Martial Weapon Proficiency (All) (Free for Ranger) 
Shield Proficiency (Free for Ranger) 
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Ranger) 
Track (Free for Ranger)
Improved Initiative (1st level feat)
Combat Reflexes (bonus human feat) 
Expertise (3rd level feat)


*Skills: *
Balance +10 (5 ranks, +3 DEX, +2 synergy w. Tumble)
Climb +7 (5 ranks, +2 STR) 
Disable Device +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Hide +10 (7 ranks, +3 DEX)
Jump +9 (5 ranks, +2 STR, +2 synergy w. Tumble) 
Listen +7 (5 ranks, +2 WIS) 
Move Silently +10 (7 ranks, +3 DEX) 
Search +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Spot +7 (5 ranks, +2 WIS) 
Swim +5 (3 ranks, +2 STR)
Tumble +10 (5 ranks, +3 DEX, +2 synergy w. Jump) 
Use Magic Device +5 (5 ranks)
Wilderness Lore +9 (7 ranks, +2 WIS)


*Languages: *
Common, Dwarven, Elven. 


*Special Abilities: *
Sneak Attack +1d6
Evasion 
Favored enemy (Undead)


*Equipment: *
Backpack 
- Grappling hook
- Healing salve (2)
- Masterwork thieves' tools
- Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
- Silk rope (50')
Belt Pouch 
- Tindertwigs (10) 
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds (4)
- 93 gp 5 sp
Wearing / Carrying 
- Explorer's Clothes 
- Holy symbol of Ehlonna (silver)
- Masterwork rapier 
- Masterwok shortsword
- Masterwork mighty (+2 STR) composite longbowbow 
- Masterwork arrows (12)
- Mithral shirt
- Arrows (20)
- Silvered arrows (10)
- Daggers (2)

Total Weight Carried: 46.8 lb 
Load: Light 


*Current XP: *
Current: 6000 
Next Level: 10000


*Ceinwen
Light War Horse*
Wearing/Carrying
- Bit and Bridle
- Military saddle
Saddlebags
- Arrows (40)
- Daggers (2)
- Shortsword
- Tent
- Trail rations (7)
- Waterskin 


Born near the northern edge of the valley, Lorcan has been fighting the undead for most of his life.  At only 19 years old, he has seen more combat than many twice his age.  

Lorcan is a tall man, standing at 6'3".  While quite lightly built, he is fairly strong.  He has nut brown hair reaching down to the middle of his back, tied back into a tail.  His eyes are a dark brown, similar to the shade of his hair, and he has a sparse beard.  He dresses in practical clothing, favoring browns, greens and greys, although he always wears at least one blue garment.  


Just checking a few things about equipment.

1) Am I right in thinking that magical potions are unavailable to the non-spellcasting classes?  Since I'm multiclassed as Ranger, are healing potions available to me?

2) Is holy water available to those outside of the cleric/paladin kingdom?

3) Am I right in thinking that magical weapons and armor are unavailable outside of the spellcasting kingdoms?  Since I have Ranger levels, are divinely enchanted weapons and armor available to me?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 3, 2002)

> 1) Am I right in thinking that magical potions are unavailable to the non-spellcasting classes? Since I'm multiclassed as Ranger, are healing potions available to me?



Yep on both cases. Ranger MC means that you have spent time with rangers and druids most of your time.







> 2) Is holy water available to those outside of the cleric/paladin kingdom?



That's a question that hasn't popped up yet. To stay true to the rulings on magic items, I'll have to say no.







> 3) Am I right in thinking that magical weapons and armor are unavailable outside of the spellcasting kingdoms? Since I have Ranger levels, are divinely enchanted weapons and armor available to me?



Yes and no. Magical weapons per se aren't available in the non-spellcasting kingdoms, but weaponsmiths can produce high quality items that can be equivalent upto a +2 magical weapon except the only special ability available is _Keen_.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2002)

*Durban modification*

Minor change to Durban's equipment. I want to rig the backpack on a slipknot so it can be released easily. If combat breaks out, he's at a medium load which kills his AC and he can't tumble.

I suppose I better hope someone has a pack animal, lol.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2002)

I've edited Lorcan slightly, mainly to add background and Ceinwen.  Should we start a Rogue's Gallery thread for the character stats?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 19, 2002)

That might be a good idea. I don't need this thread anymore, as I have all the info on HD, so the only thing important is your characters.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2002)

I've started a thread for character stats here.


----------

